# how big is too big going full time with a tow car?



## sue hobart (Jan 22, 2017)

We are looking for out first class c.  Going full time next winter.  We know a few things we want but are a bit at odds about how big to go.  I say 22 to 24 feet and an outdoor awning with a screen room, tv ect....... He thinks bigger is better.     We have 2 older border collies also.    I'm never inside but hes more of a barcalounger type.
What do you think????  Experience is everything!!!!

All advise is good advise !


----------



## C Nash (Jan 23, 2017)

All depends on you LOL.   I know that's a lot of help.  Some camp sites are small and off the beaten path, so a lot depends on your style of camping.  Budget may require some boon-docking and then a generator helps.  Storage is a problem for full-timing so you need more.  Check carrying caps.  Will you have a toad ?  I would not be w/o.  Slides come in handy especially rainy days.  I have seen full-timers in tents to 45 ft rvs.  Have u camped before?  Make sure it's a lifestyle for you.


----------



## henryck (Nov 3, 2017)

It depends on your budget also. Take a look at the Lazy Daze and Born Free.


----------

